# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalë të dialekteve të ndryshme të shqipes

## ShocK

*Dialektet e ndryshme ne fjalët shqip?*

Gjuha e folur ne vendin tone eshte shqipja dhe shumica prej jush ne forum perdorin ate gjuhe qe ne e quajme, letrare.Po dialekti ndryshon ne cdo krahine dhe do te doja nga te gjithe ju qe jetoni nga qytete te ndryshme te vendit, te jepnit nje fjale karakteristike te zones suaj, por qe nuk ekziston ne gjuhen letrare.

Do doja disa fjale qe kur te bisedoj me ndonje nga nje qytet tjeter i Shqiperise, ta kuptoj qarte  :shkelje syri: .
Me ka rene rasti te flas me nje person nga Dhermiu, ne bisede e siper une kisha nja nje gjysem ore qe permendja *IME*. Mbasi mbarova fjalimin tim  :perqeshje: , me pyet ai personi. Ti fole tha, por ate *IME*, se kuptova.

Ps. Ime = Tani. Elbasanllinjte e perdorin kete Ime.

----------


## DI_ANA

Evlat......................femije (jugu i Shqiperise)

Kaptina..............koka(Tirana)

Kallogre..............e vetmuar (Kolonja)

Rrospi...........rrugace :perqeshje:  (Kolonja)

----------


## ShocK

Beleg  =  Budalla (Elbasan)

Simite-Bugaçe  =  Panine me pete byreku me gjalp (Elbasan)

Çilak/e  =  Bjond/e ose nje person me thinja (Elbasan)

----------


## Kliti1

> *Dialektet e ndryshme ne fjalët shqip?*
> 
> Gjuha e folur ne vendin tone eshte shqipja dhe shumica prej jush ne forum perdorin ate gjuhe qe ne e quajme, letrare.Po dialekti ndryshon ne cdo krahine dhe do te doja nga te gjithe ju qe jetoni nga qytete te ndryshme te vendit, te jepnit nje fjale karakteristike te zones suaj, por qe nuk ekziston ne gjuhen letrare.
> 
> Do doja disa fjale qe kur te bisedoj me ndonje nga nje qytet tjeter i Shqiperise, ta kuptoj qarte .
> Me ka rene rasti te flas me nje person nga Dhermiu, ne bisede e siper une kisha nja nje gjysem ore qe permendja *IME*. Mbasi mbarova fjalimin tim , me pyet ai personi. Ti fole tha, por ate *IME*, se kuptova.
> 
> Ps. Ime = Tani. Elbasanllinjte e perdorin kete Ime.


Ps. ime = Imja, Tironce

----------


## ShocK

> Ps. ime = Imja, Tironce


Kliti1 e di qe ime = imja ne ç'do qytet te Shqiperise, por ne Elbasan ime e perdorin ne vend te fjales tani.  :ngerdheshje: 

Ps.Po flas per disa fjale qe perdoren ne dialekte te ndryshme.

----------


## murik

dialekt tironc: "ja ko" = eja ketu, "pulastren" = pule,pule e re

----------


## ShocK

Kalastren = Zog pule(Jo shume i vogel) (Elbasan)

----------


## Kliti1

> Kliti1 e di qe ime = imja ne ç'do qytet te Shqiperise, por ne Elbasan ime e perdorin ne vend te fjales tani. 
> 
> Ps.Po flas per disa fjale qe perdoren ne dialekte te ndryshme.



Ka qytete qe perdorin " jemja " ne vend te "ime" !!!

----------


## ShocK

Arpallek = Dhemballa e syrit(Bilisht)

Ps.Me te degjuar e kam kete.

----------


## BaBa

nimen........   tani   {Elbasan}

----------


## Kliti1

Kolloqif -

----------


## Kliti1

Llahtar - shkeqyshem
Persmari -  shkelqyshem.
Alamet - shkelqyshem.

----------


## Kliti1

Po "kadene" ca osh?

----------


## imodhjom

mollatare-domate
kertolla-patate
maz-ajke
kjumsht-hirre
tamël-qumesht
gastare-xhama
kastan-kastile-gjoja
u onjsh!-u enjstsh! (tironçe kjo)

alamet-goxha ( jo shkeqyeshem )

----------


## Kliti1

Goxha - I stermadh ( jo alamet )

----------


## BaBa

çike....  Vajze ...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Kliti1

I cike - pak



*Po kur e marrin
vesh, je nga TIRONA,
domethon, i here vetem
t'ka bo NONA*

----------


## imodhjom

> Goxha - I stermadh ( jo alamet )




GOXHA FEMER! OSE GOXHA MAKINE!....SI TE DUKET ME PERSHTATSHME FEMER E STERMADHE APO ALAMET FEMRE,MAKINE E STERMADHE APO ALAMET MAKINE.

----------


## Kliti1

> GOXHA FEMER! OSE GOXHA MAKINE!....SI TE DUKET ME PERSHTATSHME FEMER E STERMADHE APO ALAMET FEMRE,MAKINE E STERMADHE APO ALAMET MAKINE.



Ne fakt, me e pershtatshme duket " ky pallat qenka goxha i madh, po alamet ama, se qenka dhe i bukur ",  

ashtu sic mund te thuhet se " eshte goxha goce, po alamet ama se e ka dhe menjen n'ven ", 

ose " gjithe kjo makine ... goxha, kushedi se sa gaz harxho, k'shu duket alamet se ka formen e bukur!!! "

----------


## Michaela

lepitke-shapka
njimen-tani
mos me pjek-mos me prek
ala-akoma
furri-furra e bukes(vlonjatce)

----------

